# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Poor female discus



## h317 (Feb 2, 2003)

Well, she did it again, on the driftwood this time (she's done it on the filter intake tube and the glass before):














































And again, the male is not around due to HITH









[This message was edited by h317 on Sat February 15 2003 at 09:13 PM.]

[This message was edited by h317 on Sat February 15 2003 at 09:14 PM.]


----------



## h317 (Feb 2, 2003)

Well, she did it again, on the driftwood this time (she's done it on the filter intake tube and the glass before):














































And again, the male is not around due to HITH









[This message was edited by h317 on Sat February 15 2003 at 09:13 PM.]

[This message was edited by h317 on Sat February 15 2003 at 09:14 PM.]


----------



## Birgit & Wolfgang (Feb 5, 2003)

Now what a lovely lady!!!

But what is HITH??

www.naturaquarium.at
view some of our pictures


----------



## h317 (Feb 2, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Birgit & Wolfgang:
> Now what a lovely lady!!!
> ...


http://www.pbase.com/aquascaping/birgits_and_wolfgangs_55_gallon
[/QUOTE]

HITH is "Hole in the Head". The male has a recurring HITH ever since I bought him. He may be sensitive to something in my show tank. I will try one more and time and, if unseccessful, put him in a bare bottom tank for good.

I feel sorry for the female as she had to defend the eggs from other predators all by herslef. She would come to the front of the tank for food and keep 'looking over her shoulder' for the wanderers around the eggs. Amazing parenting instinct

[This message was edited by h317 on Wed February 12 2003 at 10:44 AM.]


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

H317, that's to bad her man is around!
She looks good, nice pics!
Do you know how old she is?

I think I have a pair formed in my BB tank and was 
thinking about seperating them, but the youngest of the pair is only 9 months old!

Birgit, HITH is "Hole In The Head" it's a disease, I can't remember what causes it,
but nutrition comes to mind though!


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

it is lack of nutrition. It should be curable 
using metronidazole mix into food 
or 
red earthworm aka red wigglers aka trout worm.

metronidazole doesn't work well in water from what I read. The medication usually go away after 8 hour from intial dose

garlic juice is always a good place to start if you need to encourage the discus to eat. soak the food in it for 1-2 min


----------



## h317 (Feb 2, 2003)

You may be right, Edge.

When I got the pair, the male ate like pig and the female always hid at the back of the tank. For about a month, the female never took any food from me, be it beefheart or blood worm.

Then the female start picking up on live blackworm and she never looked back. However, the male lost his appetite at the same time. Whatever I fed him, he would pick on it and spit it out right away. It's his second trip to the hospital tank. I just finished a second course of heximita on him and he ate a bit of beefheart tonight







. I will keep him there for a couple more weeks and hopefully he can fully recover.

Thanks for the advice.


----------

